# QUESTIONS FROM A BEGINNER TO HUNTING:



## jalopi (Jun 7, 2005)

hey guys, I've never been hunting before, so I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing, but I want to go with a bunch of friends, who have never hunted before, so we're all in a big mess :-? Anyway, right now, I have a .50 Desert Eagle, but I know that isnt gonna be worth **** for hunting. Anyway, could you tell me what I need to do so that I can go hunting? What I specifically would like to know is:

1. How much does a .22 calibur rifle cost (please, give me the lowest price you know of, and the name)
2. What is required to get a hunting license?
3. What are the best hunting areas that are close to Maryland? (I do have 7 days to take off, but I dont want to spend more than 1 day each way, I live in baltimore)

Also, tell me anything else I should know, like, how much is a butcher or stuff like that. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What do you want to hunt? Ducks, geese, deer, rabbits, etc. Someone might be able to help you out if you were a little more specific. How old are you. If you're a beginner there are hunter sfaety classes to take and you might need an older gunner to teach you the sport.


----------



## jalopi (Jun 7, 2005)

well, this IS in the deer section.... (aka deer) anyways, I'm 17, most of the guy's i'm going with are 17, but there's this one guy thats 19, so he can do most of the other stuff that we cant do.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My personal opinion is that you DO NOT go with a bunch of inexperienced friends...All the makings for a disaster. Try to find someone locally that you could spend a hunting season with. Furthermore, I am a strong advocate that if possible, you should accompany another ethical, experienced hunter your first year and not carry a gun. It is amazing what you can learn as a spectator. If that isn't possible, either way find your nearest hunter safety course and begin there!

Good luck...


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Jalopi,

If I was u .. I will start off with small games first and u will know how is safety and hunt before u start go for big game hunting . Be wise and good hunter good luck


----------



## jalopi (Jun 7, 2005)

...safety? about guns? I know gun safety, but what else is there to it? besides, I really dont know anyone who hunts... so i'm in a bad position.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Go to the local sporting goods store that sells a bunch of deer rifles. Tell them your story and that you are looking for an Experienced mentor to take you under his wing, at least for one season.....then when you get lined up....LISTEN to every thing he tells you to do....even if you think you know better.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

jalopi said:


> well, this IS in the deer section.... (aka deer) anyways, I'm 17, most of the guy's i'm going with are 17, but there's this one guy thats 19, so he can do most of the other stuff that we cant do.


I don't understand what a 19 year old can do that you can't? Could you shed some light.

Hunting can be dangerous. And when you say most of the guys.....i wonder how many you plan on going with. Fishing can be done in large groups, but hunting is better left for small groups.

What is allowed in the area of the country are you in? That will dictate the types of rifles or shotguns you will need. For instance, can you use a rifle to hunt deer or are you in an area where only slugs are allowed.

Either way get a small group of guys you feel comfortable with and be safe. I always say a day out hunting is the joy for me. Bagging an animal whether it a pheasant, duck, deer, etc is just an added bonus. Of course you have to get something every now and again or it kind of loses its luster.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Contact your local fish and game offices for direction to get hunter safety certification. This will qualify you to purchase a hunting license. You will also gain more information regarding big game hunting. I understand that you are just trying to gain some info, but you can't learn to hunt over the internet. Honestly, a group of young men deer hunting with absolutely no experience whatsoever is a terrible accident waiting to happen. If you're going to do it right, you have to put in the time and effort required. Contact local sportsman's organizations in your area, attend a meeting, talk to people who know the sport, join a club. Good fortune, Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

jalopi how many are ya? If you are in 3A4 I'll hunt with you all, sounds like a lot of fun to me. Bring your walking shoes.  Good luck!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He is in Maryland...long walk! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you want to learn how to hunt, I think you need to find someone to mentor you. If you have little to no hunting experience, you need to find someont who your respect and ask them to teach you how to hunt. This may take you some time, but the rewards are worth the time and cost. It takes time to learn to respect the game your are hunting, and this is best learned form someone that has the hunting time in to really apreacate this. Respect the game, the land, and the persute of the hunt, and you will be on your way to becomeing the "hunter" not just another gun out in the woods. All game large and small deserve respect and admoration from us, and when this is learned, you will be a hunter. Not one of the many that are out to shoot some meat. I have seen some meat shot by the meat "hunters" but I enjot hunting with the respectors of the game hunted.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just go huntin you'll learn most other hunters are sportsmen and they are going to compete with you and very likely lead you astray. Get your hunter safety if your state requires it and get out there. 8)


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with everyone else that has responded. I began at age 10 just walking with my dad out in the field just to get a feel of everything (not carrying a gun until i got my firearms license.) I am now 16 and have learned just about everything that you need to know. I know some people that hunt around here that are horrible hunters as in unsafe and not responsible so you dont want anything bad to go wrong. Always know where your buddies are. Also why do you want to use a .22 for deer hunting? You should go out with someone that knows the sport before you go with the large group that isnt familiar with anything. Same with all of your other buddies.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I already apply 3a4 for buck and doe and hope to get one or two ... I will try there and see if I can get chance to get them


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

http://dnrweb.dnr.state.md.us/nrp/huntingclass.html

Jalopi, hit this link, it'll list all the hunter safety classes in MD this year, should be several near you. Unless you're hunting your own property in state you need a license, and you have to pass this class to get one (also to get most out of state licenses). It'll answer many of your questions.

If you've got more try asking them on mid-atlantic boards. This site is a great resource for hunting in North Dakota, but you won't find much Maryland info here. We've got great hunting in MD, especially for deer, as well as nearby in PA, OH, WV and VA. Welcome to hunting, good luck and have fun.

P.S. I've seen butcher costs run from $30-100 in the region depending on where you go and weight of the animal, but that's the least of your worries at this point! :wink:


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol, a cheap .22, An inexperinced hunter wont be able to kill a deer with a .22(not saying it isnt possible just highly unlikely.) If your absolutely content on hunting, I wouldnt suggest buying a cheap gun. It sounds more like you guys wanna have a good time... Buy yourself an SKS for about 100-150 bucks and go shoot that instead... you could if you wanted to hunt with it I suppose.... but as they said, even if you know how to shoot a gun doesnt mean you know how to hunt. Accident waiting to happen... this coming from a 17 Year old as well, so don't take it like its just all the older guys frowning down upon this.

"I don't understand what a 19 year old can do that you can't? Could you shed some light. "

*** :beer: Buy the ammo for them :beer: ***. Maybe lie with licences, buy a gun for em? Last 2 are big NO-NO's... would not suggest doing either.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Too many guys will scare off your game. And a .22 is gonna injure your deer, and you are gonna be tracking it all week. unless you have really good aim. go with a friend, and scout your area often, So you have an idea where the deer are. Look for signs of deer activity. If you end up going with a group of guys, keep alcohol out of it, and always know where each person is at all times.im not just assuming you are irresponsible, maybe you have the safety part down, but do your buddies?? I think everyone here is trying to prevent you from getting killed. Make a checklist before you go, gun,ammo,binocs,gloves,knoves,blaze orange, etc. Also once you get the deer its time to field dress it, and get it home to cut it up b4 it spoils. Thats where the experienced hunter is gonna be handy.


----------

